

153 Links Every Start Up Should BookMark - edukatr
http://www.edukatr.com/153-links-every-start-up-should-bookmark/

======
derekc
"Top Sites to get loyal fans: Twitter: <http://www.twitter.com> FaceBook:
<http://www.facebook.com> StumbleUpon: <http://www.stumbleupon.com> Read Write
Web: <http://www.readwriteweb.com> Slash Dot: <http://www.slashdot.org> Digg:
<http://www.digg.com> Reddit: <http://www.reddit.com>

Where's HN on this list?

~~~
edukatr
Updating it right now! Sorry for that!

~~~
edukatr
Done! Good catch!!!!

------
talbina
Look up someone else’s (competitor’s) web analytics:
<http://www.siteanalytics.com>

?

